# “Cowardice” Winner’s Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 25, 2020)

Ladies and gentleman, we have our winner, and some of y’all have thrust me into red-faced awkwardness. Our winning entry, *A Coward’s Solution for Unpleasant Recollections*, was penned by moi. 

I will receive this month’s Laureate and have the agony err...I mean honor, of trying to select a worthy prompt for next month. I’ll just get the unavoidable apology over with now. I’m sorry I suck, lol.

My abundant gratitude to all who voted for me, to be honest, I was surprised, there’s kinks in that piece that try as I might, I’ve never been able to iron out. Triple thanks! I would like to take this opportunity to also thank everyone who still visits this neck of our woods. Every entrant, reader, and voter are appreciated beyond measure. It’s a true blessing that the challenge is still alive and kicking after all these years, and I thank you all profusely for your contributions. You guys are the best. Group hug!!


----------



## Gumby (Jun 25, 2020)

Congrats, sis! Well done, you!


----------



## petergrimes (Jun 26, 2020)

Congratulations, well deserved. I voted for you (and the last winner), I think I'll take up gambling (no, that would be a terrible idea). Seriously though, great poem, really enjoyed it. All the best PG


----------



## andrewclunn (Jun 27, 2020)

Nicely done.  Looking forward to your prompt... no pressure.


----------



## jenthepen (Jun 27, 2020)

Congratulations! Hey, you're getting pretty good at this.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks so much, everyone! Apologies for the delay, another autoimmune coup is currently being beaten into oblivion. Nothing like being at war with yourself, lol. Our next prompt still eludes me, I’m not sure if that’s good or bad, though. Please stay tuned, in a mere 48 hours, my latest debacle will be unveiled. Medical personnel will be standing by to prevent anyone from laughing or crying themselves to death.:wink:


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 2, 2020)

Well done, CD.


----------

